# What do i need to know ?



## lovemywhatwhat (May 2, 2018)

My husband has decided to embark on a new adventure. He has bought a Yorkshire piglet with the intentions of raising it for slaughter. At my house I am the keeper of the animals and my husband looks to me for all the health questions that may rise. So now I need help lol. When raising pigs for meat are there certain vaccines they will need? How often should I worm them? What wormer is best for pigs going to slaughter? and if there is an important Question I am missing pls let me know. Also the new piglet has the scours im not sure if it is because she is just weaned or if there may be a bigger problem so I started her on electrolytes can i add the wormer I have now (wazine) to the water with her electrolytes? thanks for any help


----------



## Latestarter (May 3, 2018)

I know there are quite a few similar posts in the pig section... Not sure if you've done much browsing there yet. @Farmer Connie might be able to help... Haven't seen @misfitmorgan in WAY too long (Hope her and fam are OK), I think @High Desert Cowboy works with hogs but I apologize if I've named the wrong member... My brain isn't working real well right now. There are lots of folks who have or had pigs... @Mini Horses @Baymule @mysunwolf @frustratedearthmother 

Hope you get the answers you're seeking. Good luck and hope you'll share updates and pics


----------



## Simpleterrier (May 3, 2018)

Just feed and water a lots of both. I don't worm mine at all. 4 to 5 months take to processor. @Baymule is another one to ask.

Oh yeah make the pen hog proof. Hog panels and electric


----------



## High Desert Cowboy (May 3, 2018)

You’re good @Latestarter I do work with pigs.  How old is your weaner pig?   Is there vomit with the scours?  What color is the scours?  Weight?  These are just a few questions to get an idea behind the scours, weaning is a stressful time.  I actually raise pigs on a commercial scale, where I’m weaning over 2000 piglets a week so it’s different from a back yard animal, but we do vaccinate against PRRS, circovirus, and mycoplasma at wean.  Sometimes a shot of draxxin.  As far as wormer we don’t worm, and I’ve never wormed pigs anywhere else.


----------



## Baymule (May 3, 2018)

I don't worm my pigs either. But I have had two batches of feeder pigs come to me with lice. For that I use apple flavored ivermectin horse wormer. I tear a piece of bread in half and squeeze the weight appropriate amount onto the bread. I fold the half piece in half and mash the edges to seal it up. Then I toss them over the fence to the pigs. They can smell the apple flavor when I walk up and go nuts over it. Ten days later, I repeat the process--lice gone.

Give her some yogurt that has a live culture in it. Mix equal parts of apple cider vinegar and honey until honey is dissolved. Mix 2 tablespoons in a half cup of the yogurt and give to the pig. ACV is natures disinfectant, it will kill any bad bacteria and leave the beneficial bacteria alone. Give it to her until the scours stop.  Incidentally the ACV and honey works well for people too, it will even take out food poisoning. 

Is she up, active, alert and just has the squirts? Does she have a good appetite?  Or is she droopy, lethargic, not eating and obviously sick? Droopy and sick, call the vet. 

I have posted about raising pigs. I am by no means any kind of expert on pigs, I am still learning. Pigs are fairly easy to raise, you get a lot of meat from a pig! I am including links to  my pig adventures. 

Our current feeder pigs.
https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/baymule’s-pigs-2018-herefords.37448/

Our third time to have pigs.
https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/baymules-pigs-2017-2018.36803/

Our second batch of feeder pigs.
https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/feeder-pigs-2017.35395/

Our first feeder pigs.
https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/feeder-pigs.32154/

The hut I built for the pigs.
https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/hawg-hut-or-goat-or-sheep-or-dhs-new-digs.32088/


----------



## mystang89 (May 3, 2018)

I figure I'll give my sage advice here as well since I've been raising pigs for SOOOO long (1 month).  Here it is....they STINK!


----------



## lovemywhatwhat (May 4, 2018)

High Desert Cowboy said:


> You’re good @Latestarter I do work with pigs.  How old is your weaner pig?   Is there vomit with the scours?  What color is the scours?  Weight?  These are just a few questions to get an idea behind the scours, weaning is a stressful time.  I actually raise pigs on a commercial scale, where I’m weaning over 2000 piglets a week so it’s different from a back yard animal, but we do vaccinate against PRRS, circovirus, and mycoplasma at wean.  Sometimes a shot of draxxin.  As far as wormer we don’t worm, and I’ve never wormed pigs anywhere else.


no vomit just the scours and when we first got her it was a yellow color and now it is more of a brown and it will be firm sometimes. she weighs about 7 or 8 lbs the man told us she was 10 weeks old but she was really skinny when we got her she is fairly short so im thinking she might be younger then the man is telling us.


----------



## lovemywhatwhat (May 4, 2018)

will post a pic of her soon


----------



## lovemywhatwhat (May 4, 2018)

This is her. Her name is Stinker-bell. she was sleeping a lot when we first got her but now she is a little more active but I noticed that she will only eat her feed if it is wet is that normal?


----------



## lovemywhatwhat (May 4, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> I know there are quite a few similar posts in the pig section... Not sure if you've done much browsing there yet. @Farmer Connie might be able to help... Haven't seen @misfitmorgan in WAY too long (Hope her and fam are OK), I think @High Desert Cowboy works with hogs but I apologize if I've named the wrong member... My brain isn't working real well right now. There are lots of folks who have or had pigs... @Mini Horses @Baymule @mysunwolf @frustratedearthmother
> 
> Hope you get the answers you're seeking. Good luck and hope you'll share updates and pics


 sorry I thought that I was in the pig section lol I must have hit the wrong thing  I am bad about doing stuff like that lol.


----------



## Baymule (May 4, 2018)

lovemywhatwhat said:


> sorry I thought that I was in the pig section lol I must have hit the wrong thing  I am bad about doing stuff like that lol.


You are in the pig section! Stinker-Bell looks really small. You are right, she might be younger that what was told to you or she could have been the runt. I have not raised pigs, do not keep a sow, so don't know a lot about that. I just raise feeder pigs. I am sure with lots of good care, which you are providing, she will be ok and will make a fine pig.


----------



## Baymule (May 4, 2018)

I looked up Ethelsville, Al and got a chuckle. Population 81 on the 2010 census. I love it! My husband is from Killen, Al, the family moved to Florence, Al when he was 10 years old. He has been in Texas most of his life. North Alabama is some beautiful country.


----------



## Latestarter (May 4, 2018)

As Bay pointed out, you ARE in the pig section... you did nothing wrong, I was just saying that there's a lot of info here if you've had a chance to browse around. By all means post any questions you have, but look around and see what else you might find. I've learned a lot, that I wasn't even looking to learn, just by browsing.


----------



## Farmer Connie (May 4, 2018)

lovemywhatwhat said:


> When raising pigs for meat are there certain vaccines they will need?


 Meat pigs (piglets) 1/2 cc ivermectin shot behind the ear. If on dirt, asap- if it was me.


lovemywhatwhat said:


> How often should I worm them?


 ONLY if signs are showing and 30 days before processing. BUT ORAL- 1 cc per 100#. We don't inject our meat pigs for residual reasons.


lovemywhatwhat said:


> Also the new piglet has the scours im not sure if it is because she is just weaned


 Scours could be a sign of an early ween. The digestive system could be in shock from change in diet substance. But scours is a sign of cocci infecction. 1/2 cc ivermectin behind the ear is reccomended.. if it were mine.


lovemywhatwhat said:


> I have now (wazine)


Throw the wazine in the garbage or save it for you chickens. I don't trust it for meat production. It is a round worm treatment any way.

Economically raising a pig: PROTEIN= MEAT/CARBS = FAT. 
At six months of age you will be targeting your slaughter. After 6 mons, that's when the pig will start aging, not growing. What happens to us when WE age? We get fatter, not taller.
There are so many things I'd like to share with you but I am crunched on time. But you are in good hands with the members of this site.
One more thing.. YORKSHIRE PIGS SUN BURN! Lots of shade please. They have no sweat glands, that's why they love cool mud. Gotta go! good luck.


----------



## High Desert Cowboy (May 4, 2018)

I’m sorry but 7-8 lbs for a 10 week pig?  I wean at 28 days and those are at least 18 lbs.  avg is more like 22. I’d wager looking at her with her weight she’s either a real sick 3 week old or maybe he meant 10 days.  The change from yellow to brown is the change in diet, milk will be a yellow scours.  Ears are up which is good but she definitely doesn’t look healthy. she now has the benefit of no longer having to scrap for a meal however.  Keep her fed, hydrated, and warm.  In the long run she probably won’t gain the weight you want as fast as you want, but she’ll get there.


----------



## lovemywhatwhat (May 4, 2018)

Baymule said:


> I looked up Ethelsville, Al and got a chuckle. Population 81 on the 2010 census. I love it! My husband is from Killen, Al, the family moved to Florence, Al when he was 10 years old. He has been in Texas most of his life. North Alabama is some beautiful country.


lol yes Ethelsville is very small all we have is a post office and a bank but it is very beautiful and quiet here perfect for farming


----------



## lovemywhatwhat (May 4, 2018)

Farmer Connie said:


> Meat pigs (piglets) 1/2 cc ivermectin shot behind the ear. If on dirt, asap- if it was me.
> ONLY if signs are showing and 30 days before processing. BUT ORAL- 1 cc per 100#. We don't inject our meat pigs for residual reasons.
> Scours could be a sign of an early ween. The digestive system could be in shock from change in diet substance. But scours is a sign of cocci infecction. 1/2 cc ivermectin behind the ear is reccomended.. if it were mine.
> 
> ...


thank you for the info you where able to give will deff. be getting the ivermectin I do belive she was weaned to early and I was lied to about her age


----------



## lovemywhatwhat (May 4, 2018)

High Desert Cowboy said:


> I’m sorry but 7-8 lbs for a 10 week pig?  I wean at 28 days and those are at least 18 lbs.  avg is more like 22. I’d wager looking at her with her weight she’s either a real sick 3 week old or maybe he meant 10 days.  The change from yellow to brown is the change in diet, milk will be a yellow scours.  Ears are up which is good but she definitely doesn’t look healthy. she now has the benefit of no longer having to scrap for a meal however.  Keep her fed, hydrated, and warm.  In the long run she probably won’t gain the weight you want as fast as you want, but she’ll get there.


the bad part is she was skinnier than that when we first got her but she has put a little weight on since then I am thinking he lied about her age he was selling the piglets very cheap .. a new symptom started today she is now making a coughing sound  i will prob end up calling the vet im beginning to think that raising our own meat is going to be much more costly


----------



## Baymule (May 4, 2018)

You seem to have been taken advantage of. I can't stand people who do that. I think I would call him and tell him what a jerk he is. 

Raising a pig for meat is a very satisfying experience. Pigs generally are extremely healthy and practically indestructible. Just look at the feral hogs that overrun the country! You are getting off to a rough start, hang in there. I hope she is ok.


----------



## lovemywhatwhat (May 4, 2018)

thank you @Baymule I hope  she is ok as well we will do our best for her thank you all for your help


----------



## Farmer Connie (May 5, 2018)

It sounds like profit was put in front of quality, as far as the seller is concerned. And or inexperience in breeding swine. I don't wish to speculate or cast stones, but it was an early ween regardless. Negligence of the seller's behalf. Also the seller should have wormed the pigs if the were concerned with the well being of their stock. We worm all of our offspring. A pig cannot grow if it is channeling all of it's white blood cells to fight off infections.

We breed Hampshire/Duroc/Old Spot/Berkshires. We are never in a hurry to ween. They are ween when the sow says they are ready. They will eat along side her(s) and slowly transition diet change. First milk, then milk with gradual grain feeding. then more and more grain until the sow says.."enough is enough".. that's my feed GO AWAY. When the mother stops sharing her food is when we snatch them out. We have gone a few times as much as 8 to 9 weeks (30#) nursing/grain transition. It kick starts the growth spurt big time. Then there is almost no interruption in growth once removed from the sow.
Our last 2 feeder pigs we processed were brought up to just under 300# in barely 5 months. Pumped full of nutrition from mother's milk as long as possible.

You may consider iron, nutri-drench and vitamins and electrolytes.
You could possibly stunt the growth rate of your pig if it doesn't become active and healthy soon.

Just for future reference, pigs are very social animals. Companionship keeps them active and vibrant. Having a play mate and a buddy around lifts their spirits and playfulness. It is always better to buy feeder pigs in pairs. Another benefit of having a pair is, they compete for the food. Meaning they will grow faster. Having 1 pig and a bowl of food allows the pig to nibble when it feels like a bite or two. But pigs are greedy with food. They compete. They will eat everything down much much faster if they are worried their buddy is going to get more than their share.

 I wish you the best.. I'm following your thread now. I have my fingers crossed..


----------



## lovemywhatwhat (May 5, 2018)

Farmer Connie said:


> It sounds like profit was put in front of quality, as far as the seller is concerned. And or inexperience in breeding swine. I don't wish to speculate or cast stones, but it was an early ween regardless. Negligence of the seller's behalf. Also the seller should have wormed the pigs if the were concerned with the well being of their stock. We worm all of our offspring. A pig cannot grow if it is channeling all of it's white blood cells to fight off infections.
> 
> We breed Hampshire/Duroc/Old Spot/Berkshires. We are never in a hurry to ween. They are ween when the sow says they are ready. They will eat along side her(s) and slowly transition diet change. First milk, then milk with gradual grain feeding. then more and more grain until the sow says.."enough is enough".. that's my feed GO AWAY. When the mother stops sharing her food is when we snatch them out. We have gone a few times as much as 8 to 9 weeks (30#) nursing/grain transition. It kick starts the growth spurt big time. Then there is almost no interruption in growth once removed from the sow.
> Our last 2 feeder pigs we processed were brought up to just under 300# in barely 5 months. Pumped full of nutrition from mother's milk as long as possible.
> ...


I have had her on electrolytes since we brought her home I have a potbelly pig. once I know why she is coughing and whether or not she is contagious would putting her in with my potbelly be a good idea so she is not lonely, the potbelly loves to eat? can I worm her while using the electrolytes? I will get some nutria drench from the feed store first thing Monday morning thank you for your help and advise.


----------



## Baymule (May 8, 2018)

How is she doing now?


----------



## lovemywhatwhat (May 9, 2018)

she is still small but she is a lot more active now the cough is gone and she wants to eat all the time lol thank you all for your help she seems to be on the up and up


----------



## Jeanne Sheridan (May 9, 2018)

lovemywhatwhat said:


> My husband has decided to embark on a new adventure. He has bought a Yorkshire piglet with the intentions of raising it for slaughter. At my house I am the keeper of the animals and my husband looks to me for all the health questions that may rise. So now I need help lol. When raising pigs for meat are there certain vaccines they will need? How often should I worm them? What wormer is best for pigs going to slaughter? and if there is an important Question I am missing pls let me know. Also the new piglet has the scours im not sure if it is because she is just weaned or if there may be a bigger problem so I started her on electrolytes can i add the wormer I have now (wazine) to the water with her electrolytes? thanks for any help


We are new to pigs as well.  We have 1 Kune Kune now, a boar just weened, and are adding a female and 2 barrows in 3 weeks from a separate breeder when they are weened.  W did some research and decided to go with this smaller breed.  The have the advantage of being pasture pigs.  Hamlet is in with our three bottle baby goats right now and it's fascinating watching the 4 laying down together in our barn to snuggle for warmth if the wind blows.  We are moving them to a different area this afternoon as they have cleared all of the weeds and blackberry out of the area where they are now.


----------



## Jeanne Sheridan (May 9, 2018)

mystang89 said:


> I figure I'll give my sage advice here as well since I've been raising pigs for SOOOO long (1 month).  Here it is....they STINK!


LOL What breed for you?  Kune Kune


----------



## mystang89 (May 9, 2018)

2 Hampshire females. Most ornary animals alive.


----------



## Baymule (May 9, 2018)

lovemywhatwhat said:


> she is still small but she is a lot more active now the cough is gone and she wants to eat all the time lol thank you all for your help she seems to be on the up and up



After all this TLC and saving her life, will you be able to send her to slaughter? I am glad that she is doing better. Poor little thing, she was taken away from her mom way too early. You have done good in getting her healthy.


----------



## lovemywhatwhat (May 9, 2018)

Baymule said:


> After all this TLC and saving her life, will you be able to send her to slaughter? I am glad that she is doing better. Poor little thing, she was taken away from her mom way too early. You have done good in getting her healthy.


lol no my husband and I have decided that she has earned a long and happy life here with us  playing with the ducks she loves to chase the ducks... we are horrible at raising animals for meat we get so attached but that's ok we can at least say we saved her.


----------



## Baymule (May 10, 2018)

I kinda thought so.....maybe get her a boyfriend when she gets bigger.


----------



## lovemywhatwhat (May 12, 2018)

yea that's what my husband said too lol


----------



## Baymule (May 12, 2018)

then you'll have a whole bunch of cute baby pigs.......think BACON. Think BACON. SAUSAGE. PORK CHOPS. MORE BACON. MORE SAUSAGE. Baby pigs grow up, they are delicious.......


----------



## High Desert Cowboy (May 12, 2018)

Baymule said:


> then you'll have a whole bunch of cute baby pigs.......think BACON. Think BACON. SAUSAGE. PORK CHOPS. MORE BACON. MORE SAUSAGE. Baby pigs grow up, they are delicious.......



I tell folks I make bacon seeds


----------



## Latestarter (May 13, 2018)

Baymule said:


> I kinda thought so.....maybe get her a boyfriend when she gets bigger.


  Yeah, then you can EAT THE KIDS!  Otherwise you'll be adding LOTS of mouths to the feed bill    Just as an aside, some hogs will eat whatever they can catch, and that includes chickens and ducks.


----------



## lovemywhatwhat (May 24, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> Yeah, then you can EAT THE KIDS!  Otherwise you'll be adding LOTS of mouths to the feed bill    Just as an aside, some hogs will eat whatever they can catch, and that includes chickens and ducks.


yea I  had to separate her from the ducks lol she started being a bit mean to them and eating the eggs  but its ok we got it under control and the ducks are happy with the new home. we still have not found a male for her but she seems happy enough will have to post more pics of her soon.


----------



## lovemywhatwhat (May 24, 2018)

I am going to have to steal that saying from you lol





High Desert Cowboy said:


> I tell folks I make bacon seeds


----------

